# 20 3"+ Rbp's In 135 Gallon Tank



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my RBP's, they are in a 135 gallon 6 foot tank.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Good looking tank and fish


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice







setup


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

killer setup bro


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice setup


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very very nice setup and color on the lil' reds


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

the way you set up your tank looks great, also love the big shoal








just a little something you might want to try to enhance the look of your tank is to remove those tall straight plants and see how it looks.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

sapir said:


> the way you set up your tank looks great, also love the big shoal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I am planning on removing them and getting some real plants in there, just not sure what I want to go with yet??


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

Nice tank dude!

Not trying to sound like a jerk but your fish will eventually outgrow that tank..


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Davebod89 said:


> Nice tank dude!
> 
> Not trying to sound like a jerk but your fish will eventually outgrow that tank..


Its possible, but I really like the over stocked look. For now its not a problem, if does become one it will be addressed at that point.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

as long as your filtration is sufficient for the number of fish youre housing that tank should last for a while until they become 9in + monsters, but you will be fine even in the long run


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

nilocg said:


> Nice tank dude!
> 
> Not trying to sound like a jerk but your fish will eventually outgrow that tank..


Its possible, but I really like the over stocked look. For now its not a problem, if does become one it will be addressed at that point.
[/quote]

Yeah thats cool overstocked tanks do need allot more work but if your cool with that then it's not a problem, to be honest I do like the overstocked look too







MORE ACTION!

Good luck with you tank dude


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya right now I have an fx5 and a HOT 250, I will probably add another canister at some point.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

nice set and p's man


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

I am really digging the look of this tank! Very nice


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks guys and gals, I have removed all of the fake plants other than the floating bamboo one on the far left. I havent added any other plants for the time being, I am thinking about getting some dwarf sag to see which one grows better and which one I like more. So far the HG hasnt grow at all. Anyways, thanks for your kind comments, if you have any suggestions for other plants for the background and sides let me know, Im still learning.


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

nilocg said:


> Thanks guys and gals, I have removed all of the fake plants other than the floating bamboo one on the far left. I havent added any other plants for the time being, I am thinking about getting some dwarf sag to see which one grows better and which one I like more. So far the HG hasnt grow at all. Anyways, thanks for your kind comments, if you have any suggestions for other plants for the background and sides let me know, Im still learning.


got some new piccies?


----------

